# Need good professional (ethnic) Hair salon.



## Aliwife (Feb 4, 2010)

Does anyone know where a black woman in Dubai can get her hair done? Straightening, weave, braids.? I need a profesional place please help me!!!!:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...her-hair-done-dubai-other-misc-questions.html


----------

